# Centerpiece fish ideas? (2 in. or smaller, peaceful, okay w/ strong current)



## Akeath (May 12, 2009)

I have a 75 gallon community tank, lots of cover both floating, mid, and caves on bottom. I have 10 Harlequin Rasboras now, and will eventually be getting 10 Marble Hatchetfish, 10 Neon Tetras, and 10 2 inch Cories as well. The centerpiece fish will have to be compatible with all of those. I have quite a bit of current especially towards the surface, so fish like Honey Gouramis won't work. My pH is a steady 6.6 in there, and the general hardness is 8-9, so I would like fish that would thrive in those conditions. The most important thing is that the fish is very peaceful, and fairly small as well (I'm particularly thinking about how they would get along with my little Neon Tetras, and with all of the fish during breeding if I get a pair).
Since all of my other fish will be in schools, and look so alike that I can't tell them apart from the other fish in the school, I would like a fish I can differentiate if it needs a group, or that will be okay as the only member of its species.

Thanks!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

How about a Pearl Gourami. Here is a neat site you can use to research all kinds of fish.
Seriously Fish - Tropical Fish, Aquarium Fish Tanks, Fishkeeping Info


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Never mind on the Gourami they like calm water and you said you have alot of current.


----------

